# Eteindre ou suspendre l'activité?



## ktophe (1 Août 2012)

Bonsoir

J'ai lu sur le forum des personnes dire qu'ils éteigaient pas leur mac. Moi le soir je l'éteint systématiquement, dans la journée des fois je suspend l'activité. Vaut il mieux toujours suspendre l'activité et jamais l'éteindre? Comme je fais avec mon ipad. Lorsque l'activité est suspendue, qu'est ce qui reste en marche exactement?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Oizo (1 Août 2012)

Bonsoir,

Pour ma part je n'éteins jamais mon Mac, toujours en suspension d'activité quand j'ai fini de l'utiliser. C'est simplement une question de confort, afin d'avoir le Mac disponible de suite. Une autre personne de mon entourage éteint son Mac à chaque fois et ce depuis des années sans rencontrer le moindre soucis.

Le Mac au démarrage consomme cependant plus d'énergie qu'à la sortie de veille, à voir donc si cela est réellement économique d'éteindre sur des courtes durées, et les composants sont plus sollicités au démarrage.

Pour ce qui reste en marche en veille, certains composants comme la mémoire vive restent alimentés mais le disque dur s'éteint.


----------



## ktophe (1 Août 2012)

Ok ok merci pour ta réponse. Mais cela ne réduit pas ça durée de vie d'être tout le temps en marche?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2012)

Il existe une troisième solution, qui est la veille profonde.

Dans ce cas, le contenu de la RAM est enregistrée sur le disque dur, ensuite l'alimentation électrique est coupée.
La consommation est donc nulle.

Quand on sort de veille, la RAM est rechargée depuis le disque dur, et on retrouve l'ordi dans le même état qu'avant (comme avec une veille normale).

NB : ça ne marche pas sur tous les modèles de Mac
Pour ma part (Macbook Pro 10.6.8) je l'utilise tout le temps (pour la nuit)
http://deepsleep.free.fr/


----------



## Oizo (1 Août 2012)

ktophe a dit:


> Ok ok merci pour ta réponse. Mais cela ne réduit pas ça durée de vie d'être tout le temps en marche?



En suspension d'activité non la durée de vie n'est pas réduite.

Tout le temps en marche sans suspendre l'activité la durée de vie est réduite oui, mais il peut fonctionner de nombreuses années quand même.


----------



## badmonkeyman (2 Août 2012)

Bonsoir, 

par soucis de préserver notre "belle" planète, j'éteins systématiquement mon iMac le soir avant de dormir et quand je ne l'utilise pas pendant plusieurs heures, non seulement ça fait du bien à la facture d'électricité mais je fais un geste écologique ! Je dors mieux la nuit


----------



## ktophe (2 Août 2012)

Merci pour vos réponses. Je ne pensais pas que l'on pouvait le laisser tout le temps en suspend d'activité. Mais le fait de l'éteindre tous les soir, ça ne permet pas de tout remettre à zéro, de tout "vider" comme une sorte de reset et donc d'avoir un meilleur fonctionnement?


----------



## Oizo (2 Août 2012)

Eteindre permet effectivement de remettre la mémoire vive à zéro. Personnellement je ne constate pas de ralentissement en ne l'éteignant pas mais j'ai beaucoup de RAM (16 Go) et il redémarre quand même de temps en temps lorsqu'il y a des mises à jour donc la mémoire vive se vide à l'occasion.


----------



## Khris Prolls (2 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je me suis également pas mal posé la question avant de switcher.
Personnellement j' essai de suivre les conseils d'Apple que j'ai lu sur leur site il y a un moment (je ne retrouve plus l'adresse de la documentation exacte), j'ai surtout retenu 2 choses :
- Ne pas laisser brancher en permanence un mac portable
- Eteindre uniquement lors d'une non-utilisation 48h consécutives ou plus, laissez en veille (suspension d'activité )sinon.

Donc je le branche quand je l'utilise et le débranche la nuit en le laissant en veille.


----------



## renan35 (8 Août 2012)

ktophe a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> J'ai lu sur le forum des personnes dire qu'ils éteigaient pas leur mac. Moi le soir je l'éteint systématiquement, dans la journée des fois je suspend l'activité. Vaut il mieux toujours suspendre l'activité et jamais l'éteindre? Comme je fais avec mon ipad. Lorsque l'activité est suspendue, qu'est ce qui reste en marche exactement?
> 
> Merci d'avance




C'est simple : si le mac est en veille, il est sous tension, il consomme de l'énergie. Et si par hazard, il y a surtension ou foudre, il peut prendre un coup. C'est pas tres écolo et ca bouffe de l'electricité.

Les imac anciens (2004 à 2007) sont toujours sous tension meme si éteints (car l'alimentation est toujours alimentée, il y a une lumiere allumée sur la carte mere).

Je débranche tous mes macs. Mais ca use + la pile interne.


----------



## Oizo (8 Août 2012)

Bon courage pour changer la pile interne des nouveaux iMac ensuite vu la facilité d'accès aux composants !


----------



## Powerdom (8 Août 2012)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> par soucis de préserver notre "belle" planète, j'éteins systématiquement mon iMac le soir avant de dormir et quand je ne l'utilise pas pendant plusieurs heures, non seulement ça fait du bien à la facture d'électricité mais je fais un geste écologique ! Je dors mieux la nuit



pareil et depuis toujours


----------



## rabortx (9 Août 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> pareil et depuis toujours



pareil et depuis toujours , et j'aime le bruit du WallE au reveil !!







RAbortX EVeeee


----------

